

Ask HN: When do you use Twitter or other real-time search? - gpp

Before I purchase something online especially Amazon, I noticed I use Twitter search for promo/discount code to get fresh and working code. Google usually returns old and not working promotion code for discounts.<p>I was wondering when or what do you use Twitter or other real-time search for?
======
seanmccann
One time I was in San Francisco and we felt a fairly big shake. We were in an
old building and were not certain if it was an earthquake. A quick search on
Twitter showed that it was in fact and earthqake and tweets mentioned specific
details about it. I looked on sfgate.com and they still didn't have anything
posts (since it was just second after it happened).

------
revorad
I use Twitter to check for breaking news and also doing one-on-one market
research.

------
delip
To find out what people are saying about any specific topic/ product/ service.

------
virmundi
I use Twitter to tell if Netflix is down or if it's just my connection.

------
diolpah
Whenever we have a service outage from one of our providers( dns, payment
gateway, AWS, etc )we check twitter to determine if it is widespread to more
than just us. It is almost always more timely than the providers' own status
pages.

